# what is this frame?



## snarehead123 (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## RMS37 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, I posted on this one on the Ratrod site but for those curious here...
this is the link to a complete version also on Ratrodbikes:

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=11742&p=122044#p122044

The bike is a Columbia Fire Arrow, circa 1964. Someone has cut the decorative (you can bend them easily with your hand!) hairpin out of the rear stays.


----------

